# V Collection 8 Sale



## ALittleNightMusic (Jul 14, 2021)

V Collection 8 is on sale until the 18th. Some of their updated instruments sound incredible (nice that Arturia is re-visiting some of them as well to improve on the modeling). $149 for me to upgrade from V7...definitely contemplating it though I don't need more synths. V Collection has some very unique ones though.


----------



## José Herring (Jul 14, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> V Collection 8 is on sale until the 18th. Some of their updated instruments sound incredible (nice that Arturia is re-visiting some of them as well to improve on the modeling). $149 for me to upgrade from V7...definitely contemplating it though I don't need more synths. V Collection has some very unique ones though.


I'm actually eyeing this because I'm in love with the Emulator 2 emulation of all things. The demo sounds incredible to me.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 15, 2021)

On the fence to upgrade from V7 to V8 as well. Do third party vendors typically have these upgrade offers as well?


----------



## easyrider (Jul 15, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> On the fence to upgrade from V7 to V8 as well. Do third party vendors typically have these upgrade offers as well?


No.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 15, 2021)

easyrider said:


> No.


Arturia does not offer VAT deductions for customers with an EU VAT number for some odd reason


----------



## SteveC (Jul 15, 2021)

I think every now and then you can upgrade for 99 bucks from any version to the newest. That's the reason I bought V collection 4 for a good price :D keep on waiting.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Aug 2, 2021)

SteveC said:


> I think every now and then you can upgrade for 99 bucks from any version to the newest. That's the reason I bought V collection 4 for a good price :D keep on waiting.


There's a strong suspicion online that those $99 days may be over except for those with the previous version, not older ones. It may be $199. TBD.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 2, 2021)

vitocorleone123 said:


> except for those with the previous version


I have V7. So any rumours as to when such an upgrade sale could occur? The last (recent) sale there was a $149 offer shown in my account.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Mar 22, 2022)

Maybe there's another thread but rediscovered found this one.

I just received an email from Arturia on how I can upgrade from the pieces I have to V8+Patchworks sound bank (no clue what that is) for $99. My guess is V9 is around the corner! Heh.

Hey, Me From The Past on Aug 2, 2021, you were a bit off. Of course they'll sell if for $99!!


----------



## Markrs (Mar 22, 2022)

vitocorleone123 said:


> Maybe there's another thread but rediscovered found this one.
> 
> I just received an email from Arturia on how I can upgrade from the pieces I have to V8+Patchworks sound bank (no clue what that is) for $99. My guess is V9 is around the corner! Heh.
> 
> Hey, Me From The Past on Aug 2, 2021, you were a bit off. Of course they'll sell if for $99!!


Only $149 for those buying the V collection for the first time if you are already own Pigments.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Mar 22, 2022)

Markrs said:


> Only $149 for those buying the V collection for the first time if you are already own Pigments.


I have Analog Lab V, Chorus Jun6 (free), Jup8 v4, Piano v2, Tape MelloFi (free), and V Collection 5 (someone gave it to me). 

It may be $99, but I'll still pass on it as it's just too many synths.


----------



## Markrs (Mar 22, 2022)

vitocorleone123 said:


> It may be $99, but I'll still pass on it as it's just too many synths.


I feel the same, I already have more than I will probably ever use. Good value though for those interested.


----------

